# Feedback in my yard



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I was at recent model railroad exhibition over here in Scotland, and I saw a really nice little HO shelf layout based around a suburban scene with a mainline run through and plenty of switching. Apart from the excellent quality of the modelling and scenery, what really caught my eye was a computer monitor that was showing the operator what was happening in the staging yard at the rear. It could display which train was in each road and the loco type and number. This was a neat little feature as the yard was out of sight from the front of the layout, but it gave the operator a third to see what was going on. It also had a small cctv camera that could display an additional feed in the top right hand corner of the screen for a realtime picture of the tracks. I think they were running a Roco based system with RR & Co. on the PC.

Is a similar thing possible in large scale? I was thinking of possibly experimenting with the idea in my train shed where my staging yard is based, but I haven't really had much experience with detection/transponding etc. What is involved? What additional equipment is needed? I'd really love to try to get some of this, where the monitor can display the train that is occupying each loop. It's an indoor section of our RR so at least I don't have to compete with the awful Scottish weather! I know Massoth have a detection module, but I don't think that wouldn't relay any train information data such as the loco name, number or type as it is detecting only the current draw from the track section?

I'm running a Massoth 1200z with NCE 808 and 408 decoders in my locos. The PC is also linked up in the shed but I haven't used it for any automation, so far only for updating my Massoth gear snf programming. Is there any other type of gear that is availble that would work with this system for this type of transponding?

Just wondered if I could pick your brains guys and see what is behind this.

Thanks for any info you can give me,
Gavin


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gavin, 

Anything they can do in HO you should be able to do in the garden too. Massoth makes a loco reader that scans the locomotive just like they do at the grocery checkout. That in combination with the feedback module (now can do it wireless) and software should work I would think. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look for the thread about transponding / block detection and the posts by Bob Grosh, he does all of this and more... he has a sound unit in a stock car, and when it is spotted in certain locations, it makes sounds appropriate to where it is... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gavin

While the DCC equipment discussed doesn't exactly match that which you have reviewing Bob Grosh's replies should give you some insight into what can be accomplished out of doors with some effort and understanding. Also click Bob's ALLY RR logo located in his signature area, which is linked to his blog. You might also find it informative searching out other of Bob's postings both here in the new forum software and additionally in the MLS archive area (i.e. accessed via the _Community menu > Forum Archives[/b][/b]_ (Note: don't click the _"Helpful Threads Archive"_)) Hope it's found useful.

*DCC in Large Scale Forum/Topic: Block Detection Outdoors*


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Gavin,

I can confirm that you can use RR & Co to control largescale layouts. If you have a look at the videos of my layout in the other thread referenced here, that is running under the control of RR & Co Traincontroller.

RR&Co have a great web site and forum: Check it out here http://www.freiwald.com/.

I know that RR&Co will work with Massoth stuff.

The RR & Co software tracks where each loco is, through block detection, and knowing the layout topology. You only have to tell the software where a loco is when you first put it on the track. It will track it where ever it goes after that, and display the position on the screen. You can also use systems that also identify which train is in which block/section/district, this may remove the need to identify where a train is first put on the track, but it is not a requirement of the software. My layout runs with only block detection.

Some people have reported problems with getting block detection to work reliably out of door, however the system I use seems to work flawlessly.

If I can help in any way, then please let me know.

Regards
Cliff


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Cliff,

Thanks for your reply. I'd checked out the RR&Co site before, it seems like great software. How do you find it? Was it expensive?

I don't really want any complicated system outside, I'm just really looking to rig up my shed so I can keep a tab on what is coming and going, and what is left in the sidings. It features a large loop and series of ladder sidings and loco storage tracks. I'd ideally like to be able to display this realtime on the computer so that all you need to do is look at the computer screen to see where everything is. The idea of the shed is that there is a someone stationed in there on our operating sessions who, when armed with a small switcher, sorts out the incoming stock and assembles new trains for the other operators to take out. I'd like to include the PC for feedback so that the yard man could keep a tab on whats happening, and even run to a set switching list and order. I had even thought about possibly using the massoth ID reader as that way I could rig up freight cars to show up as well. Or can this be done with block detection?

Thanks for any ideas or suggestions,
Gavin


----------

